# Specialized Ariel Saddle...any experience?



## blue mango (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, I know there are lots of threads on saddles but I have not read anything about the specialized ariel (http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=42066). I just purchased one a couple days ago from my LBS after doing some research myself and also talking to the guys at the shop. They recommended this saddle for me. All I've done is ride it around town so far and it has been pretty good but I'm wondering what other people thing about the saddle after having had it for longer. I'm looking for a saddle that gives a bit of cushion for my sit bones but has the cut out in the middle for blood flow. I got my butt measured on the ass-o-meter at my LBS and I am a size 130mm which I've realized is not available in many saddles.

Please let me know if you've had any experience with the specialized ariel or if you have any other recommendations. Thanks


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

130mm not available?!?! Maybe not in "women's" saddles, which tend to be wider, but saddles in the 130's are probably the most numerous size out there! You generally just want to look for something that's a little wider than your measured width- Selle Italia has a several different styles to choose from: http://www.selleitalia.com/eng/index.html, as does San Marco, Terry, Specialized, Prologo, WTB, etc...

I have wide seatbones & have the opposite problem- I want something that's at least 150mm wide and has very little padding... there are a couple out there, but it took some hunting to find them!

As for the Ariel- I sat on one for a few minutes once & it felt nice, but the only way to know for sure is to ride for a while 

Happy saddle hunting!


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

I ride an Ariel, and love it. I didn't pick it out or anything, it came stock on my bike, but it's super comfy. I've tried a couple of other Specialized saddles that came on my other bikes, but haven't liked any of them. The Ariel just fits my butt best, and I do like the cutout - a lot. I've found that I don't get sore or numb with it (unless I've been off the bike for a few weeks). Good luck with yours.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> ...I have wide seatbones & have the opposite problem- I want something that's at least 150mm wide and has very little padding... there are a couple out there, but it took some hunting to find them!


Heh. I'll up you 5mm to the no-longer-made 160mm Selle Italia Trans Am LDY. Hard. Flat. WIDE. Smooth leather. Perfect... and now endangered.


----------



## blue mango (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone. I've been riding around on my Ariel a bit more but it still feels pretty hard and my butt seems to go numb fairly quickly. I was wondering if maybe it just takes a little while for it to break in and soften up a bit. By poking it with my thumb it feels fairly cushy but when I sit on it I don't feel that cushion at all. For those of you who have been riding them for a while, did yours start like this and then soften up?


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm...I have found that it doesn't soften up...I just kinda forget about it. Are you wearing padded shorts? That might help a bit. Or maybe try adjusting it a little. I was having some issues with comfort when I first got the bike, but I adjusted the saddle - tilted it nosedown a degree or so and moved it back, and now I'm fine. It might be that your sit bones aren't hitting where they should be.

Good luck.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I have found that sometimes adjusting a saddle here and there does wonders to how it feels. It's all about pressure points. Even if the saddle is cushy, if it puts too much pressure in the wrong places, not good. Try tilting up or down and sliding the saddle back and forth a bit. I wish I had a better way of finding that sweet spot but that's sort of what I've had to go through over the years of riding. Good luck.


----------

